# Haunted Corn Maze



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

What could one do with an acre of corn? I am thinking haunted corn maze! I may have access to this for my haunt this year. Anybody know of good sites to see where others have had a haunted corn maze? My mind is thinking "demons, scarecrows, pumpkins, witches, ..." would love to know what you guys think.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe this site could help you out http://www.cornmazesamerica.com/


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the corn maze near me has cages full of people in scary gorilla costumes. when the people get close the gorilla "escapes" from the cage and chases them. They gets screams a lot.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw a great video clip of a cornmaze haunt that had a lot of scarecrows in it... of course a couple of the scarecrows were real guys in costume. They had some extra-sturdy cross stands built, with a little step they'd be standing on with their arms draped over the crossbars like the other scarecrows. Then RAAARRRGGGHHh they jump off the stand and chase people... the screams were awesome.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Dear Penthouse, 
Oh sorry.
I went to one a few years ago with my gf and her sisters about midway in you started seeing a guy running thought the maze just far enough away to just notice and each time you saw him he was just a little closer the girls started getting nervous then you heard a chainsaw then all of a sudden he jumped out with the saw and the girls freaked!very kewl!


----------

